# Frosty Morning Gobbler



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Things didn't quite work out for me this morning, but what a great show! The sun lighting up the belches of steam shows the volume they expel. Lots of deer in the mix, too.

72 yards is longer than I wanted to shoot. I was using one of Rodney's custom pot calls, but that gobbler was insistent on the natural order of things in which the hen comes to the gobbler.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Better luck next time Glen. Great video !

What are you shooting ? (planning on )


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great one Glen, good luck also. How low did it get.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, men. YD, I'm shooting a Browning Silver 12 gauge with 3-inch Winchester XR Long Beard with 1 3/4 ounce of copper-plated 5s through a extra-full browning turkey choke topped with an EOTech sight.

And, Rick, I'm assuming you are referring to the temperature yesterday morning. When I went out it was 36 degrees (F). It seemed like a hard frost but the blossoms are still on the cherry trees (pic). I don't have anything planted yet that the cold will harm. Just onions, spuds, and of course, garlic. I put a few cantaloupe seeds in the ground but they're not up yet. If they get hit, I'll sow some more.

The action began at about 6:30 am yesterday and never stopped. When I left the blind about 9:30 am, there were still 2 hens poking around and sunning themselves while preening. There were a few Canada geese bullying other geese and they were eyeing the turkeys, too, but thought better of it. The turkeys ignored them anyway and the geese just kept picking on other geese - like the field wasn't big enough for all of them.

I really don't care about killing a turkey; it's all about the stuff I would have missed, if I stayed in the fart sack all morning like Bullwinkle. I showed him some of the videos from the morning and he really liked the steam-belching gobbler action.

In one scene, I had the camera on the gobbler and another hen strolled on through the shot from one direction, while a whitetail walked through going the other way. The deer are always intrigued by the motionless decoy and at one time I had about 10 of them staring at it from a few yards away.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice setup for turkey. Will put the peppers, celery etc. out today, 85 here yesterday.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Love watching those birds! Great video.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We don't have turkeys up here but, i had them for several years and they are fun to have and to watch. We never named them and enjoyed having them to watch and have over for dinner.


----------

